

With Google's Robot-Buying Binge, A Hat Tip To The Future - jjallen
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/03/17/290888529/with-googles-robot-buying-binge-a-hat-tip-to-the-future?ft=1&f=1006

======
jjallen
My favorite tidbit from the article:

'This has allowed researchers like Wise, at Unbounded Robotics, to tackle
harder problems, such as trying to teach bots to plug themselves in.

"Just to recognize one type of outlet in different lighting conditions was a
very difficult problem," Wise says.'

